# Buxom Glosses for WOC?



## yasmin1983 (Jan 12, 2011)

Has anyone ever used these? If so what colors did you like? I favor the neutrals because I have really full lips and I dont like to call attention to them

  	Thanks


----------



## jujubot (Jan 17, 2011)

I favor neutrals as well, and I have two Buxom glosses:  Dolly and Sugar.  Dolly is more pigmented than Sugar.  Dolly is like a mauve color while Sugar is kind of a rose-beige tone.


----------



## couturesista (Jan 17, 2011)

I've tried Chloe, Dolly, and Sophia. Chloe and Sophia are like lipsticks in gloss form because they are full color. I like them but I don't tend to wear them often because I don't like the tingling feeling. I do like Bare Escentuals Natural lipgloss, my fav colors are Rose, Pomegranate, Sangria, and Iced Coffee.


----------



## jujubot (Jan 21, 2011)

I agree...the tingling feeling is becoming a turn off.  At first I thought it was okay when I first purchased them, and I wore these glosses on a daily basis.  Then I switched them out with other brands.  When I tried the Buxom glosses again more recently, the tingling sensation took me by surprise.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 22, 2011)

Is Buxom l/g supposed to be a plumping gloss? I avoid anything with the word plumping.


----------



## Smf16 (Jan 24, 2011)

I was swatching some of these in Sephora this weekend..I love the one in Destiny! Very pretty...just not sure I want to pay that much for a lipgloss..I have sooo many already...


----------



## BeautyByLele (May 14, 2011)

I just picked up the lipgloss set Buxom Fashion Show & Tell" which has 7 mini lip polishes for $29 @ Sephora.  This is my first time trying this brand and I only purchased them bucz of the colors. Im not iinteressted in the "lip plumping" agent because I dont need my lips to be any plumper!   I dont know about these yet bcuz I really dont like that tingling feeling thus the reason I dont buy plushglass from MAC although I want to give these a try because the colors looked pretty. So imma give them a try.


----------



## britty_bear (May 25, 2011)

the buxom glosses say plumping but they don't They give more of a menthol cool/tingle which is kinda fun/weird. my old guy used to like it when he kissed me... yeah i know...tmi. Anyway, I have Bambi which is a gorgeous peachy pink with a little bit of gold micro-shimmer but doesn't show up much on the lip. I would say the color payoff for Bambi is medium. And I guarantee you OP, your lips aren't bigger than my soup coolers lol.


----------



## BeautyByLele (May 25, 2011)

I also had the gloss in Tonya, I like the color, it has sparkles.  I think this is all i will pick up for now because the tingling/cooling sensation can be annoying at times.


----------

